# Pfaff serger



## FoghornLeghorn (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't own a serger but I have the opportunity to buy a used Pfaff Hobbylock 4760 serger. I've not been able to find too many reviews on the internet about them so I was wondering if some of you might be able to help.

If you have a Pfaff serger...
What do you like about it?
What don't you like about it?
Have you had any major problems with it?
Would you buy another one?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a Pfaff 774 I bought in the early 90s. It's a 4 thread, decent beginner machine. I've never serged on anything else, so I am satisfied. It's a little temperamental with the tension if temperature changes (My sewing room used to be a semi-heated back porch). It does not have the dual feed option, I should have gone up a model. The biggest drawback - manual threading, left looper. Hate changing threads - and sometimes the Knot & serge on (thread) breaks, and it's always that left looper that has to be redone.

Read the manual, have the owner show you it's paces, then you try it. A good serger tune up & cleaning, if you need it, will cost around $60 - $80.


----------

